# WARNING to all skunk owners



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Right before i start this story i would like to say a big thank you to 

Nerys, Rory, Ray, Lou you have all been wonderful and really helped me through this last week i would have been an emotional wreck and carted off by the men in white coats if it hadnt been for you lot :lol2:

I would also like to thank friends for caring and talking to me too you have really helped me out as well 

cat, ste, paul, lyn and all others that i have been talking to for my sanity :lol2:

Right as people know i have Bam Jon an luces lil skunklet staying with me as they are away............they couldnt get out of this trip so its been devastating for them both not being able to be here for their lil baby 

Bam in the early hours of friday morning the day she was being brought up to me managed to get hold of a dissolving paracetamol tablet 500mg she ate 3 1/4s of the tablet before then waking jon and luce up bouncing off the walls 

Luce contacted her vets and they told her to leave her and monitor her over the next 3 days as they would be the worst then she would be okies...............WRONG paracetamol is a slow working poison to animals if taken in an overdose 

luce and jon bought bam down to me i was fully aware of what had gone on they were both devestated having to leave her with me after what had happened 

Bam was fine over the next 48 hours then she went downhill 

after asking advice from nerys, rory, ray and lou i was extremely worried at their findings and also of what my vets had told an explained to me too 

Bam was admitted into the vets yest afternoon after many nights of no sleep for me and her going downhill quickly she lost 100gms in weight and was doing nothing but sleep all the time she screamed an attacked me in agony when i touched her lil tum 

Yest the vets didnt think that she would survive 

I have been on this morning and seen her she is still very ill but vet had a lil good news for us she is at the moment responding to treatment they are giving her BUT there isnt a 100% garuntee that this will carry on 

She has being a young strong baby on her side and she is one hell of a fighter so hopefully she will carry on responding to the treatment 

He treatment is gonna be a very long slow process and unsure of exatly how long yet 

But please please please owners of skunks let this be a warning to you skunks if they get a wiff of something they want wont stop till they get it make sure anything is high up in cupboards even have locks put on cupboards with harmful stuff and products 

And my advice would be never let them free roam unless you can watch them and see what they are up to and stop anything they shouldn be doing or eating 

Im so sorry for the long post but the devesation and emotional rollercoaster that jon, luce me and the others i have named have been through over the last few days with this lil girl just shows *it can happen to anyone so be careful *

*Excuse any spelling mistakes too lol sorry *


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you so much emma, like i said to you, and i can say myself now, thank you so so so so so soooooooooooo much to everyone that emma has mentioned that has given their valuble advice, and unbeliveable help! i honestly dont know what we would have done with out all of you. i think my phone bill is going to be atleast 2k lol, and thats just mine, never mind jons and my mums, i have basically had a phone attached to me since last friday...

like emma also said, if i could have got out of this holiday belive me i would have! i have been crying most of the time lol so i cant be much fun for the family, this is even making me cry now!:bash:
i wish more than anything right now that i could be with my baby girl, but i cant be and from that i have the comfort knowing that she is in such good hands with emma, and everyone else who has been helping as much as they can. 
i was furious to find out that the vet i spoke to had not given me correct advice which could have cost bam her life, when an animal eats paracetemol they have to be flused with vit C immidiatley, i wasnt told this, and as emma said, all i was told was to monitor her and if she went downhill over the following few days then i was to contact them so she was to be put on a drip!!!!!! when i get back i will un-doubtely be contacting them and take action against what has happend, for incorrect advice!

it is going to be a long process and as said she isnt 100% out of the woods yet but my fingers, toes... everything!! is crossed and praying that she will pull through, she is a tough little skunkie and has a lot of will power! so hoping this will show!!

again, emma stops telling me to thank her lol but i cant help it! you have been an absolute star! and i cant even explain in words how greatful i am for everthing you are doing and have done so far, you actually are amazing!!! :flrt: 

anyway, i will speak to you later, and please everyone take note of this, the paracetemol that bam got hold of was in the bedside drawer in the box! i still have no idea how she got to it, however she did and this does show that they can actually get into ANYTHING and EVERYTHING if they want to and put their minds to it!!!!!

Again, thank you to everyone for your support and help, especially Emma!

Luce xx


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Tip:

We keep all of our medication (both people and animals) in really useful boxes in cupboards.

We've got our fingers crossed for the little one.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

We have all our fingers and toes crossed here for Bam to pull through, having been through something similar both Lou and myself know exactly how you are feeling.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

May we also say we are thinking of you and your skunk. We do hope she pulls through.
It seems this forum is full of kind and helpful people. :2thumb:.

Best wishes to you all.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Good luck, and i really hope the little one pulls through.

John


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you luce and jon 

and thank you to others or your kind words and support 

God i will tell and cat and nerys will too there have been many tears shed from me too 

its the worst feeling in the world feeling helpless and unable to do anything and all the waiting dosnt help either 

i know lou and ray can relate to that one 

but thank you so much to everyone who has been involved in bams story your help and your advice is so appreciated :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

*good luck*

we all have everything crossed up here for the lil boy good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thank you ichis mom im sat twiddling my thumbs have 2 hours to wait till i call for the next update on her 

its driving me insane the waiting and not knowing :bash:


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Keep us updated on this, i can totally understand why you are all so sad and i do hope all goes well.

Just goes to show mind you can never be too careful when it comes to animals, some of them can be little sods (my ferrets for example) and get a hold of things you thought were plenty safe and out of the way!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

We definately will keep everyone updated on this special lil girl 

and she is special as with what she has been through im surprised she still has the will to live bless her lil heart 

but like has been said its so easy for something like this to happen and people think omg poor them and they never think it could happen to them or their pets but it really can and its devastating when it does


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Well iv just gone around the whole house and taken anything out of the draws and low cabinets that might be harmful and put them at the top of the kitchen cabinet thats way too high for even me to reach without a ladder and ut all my cleaning supplies there too just to be safe thanks for letting us all know so we can be extra careful and good luck:notworthy:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

well that is good news at least from this morning Emma.. i've been watching the phone all day hoping it did not go with bad news..

luc, jon.. oh guys.. what can i say.. what a way to spend a holiday hey... much love to the both of you from me and rory and the skunk troop at this end...

you really need to think about making a complaint about the advice you got on friday, not that it will help Bam bless her, but it may help someone else in the future..

for those who did not know about parcetamol.. a dose that size would have killed a cat.. and done similar to a dog as it has to bam.. although i believe there is an antidote injection that dogs can have.. just not, as far as we know, skunks.

Paracetamol poisoning does not necessarily show until after 48 hours, once the animal has recovered from initially taking the drug.. its a similar story in humans, i recall a friend who o'd as a teenager.. being critically ill afterwards with suspected liver failure.. my concern on friday was potential liver damage.. i have to say i would just as rather have been wrong this time

a lot of this we have learnt since friday, the specifics i mean.. i read up a lot about hepatocellular necrosis the other afternoon.. (i think i spelt it right..) not that it helps Bam this time round. but i know a lot more about drug overdose in small animals now than i did last week.. who knows when it might be useful in years to come. At least the vet she is with now seems to have taken Bam on as a personal mission, i know she has been liasing with vets in the EU on the case, so fair play to her for joining the fight so enthusiastically. 

Emma.. well done you.. for keeping it together and listening to your instincts. you were right, there was something not right, and thank god you cared enough to follow it through and listen to what you knew she was trying to tell you.. bam could not have had a better baby sitter..

all we can do is wait and see now.. but if anyone is into sending positive vibes and healing prayers.. channel them at Bam and emma...hey, i can't explain how it works either.. but you never know.. 

i now need to read up on how livers remake themselves.. not that it will help bam, as she is in good hands already... but i want to know about it now too.. any doctors reading this??

N


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

We all have everything crossed for lil Bam Bam she has a strong will ill give her that 
Em you know if you need to off load scream and swear where we are. 
Will see you soon hun


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys thank you gawd thats set me off blubbing again 

I just did what i thought was best and my heart was breaking watching her i knew she was telling me something was wrong as everything she was doing was so out of character for her 

Im just glad i did do my research on how to know if a skunks not right 

Rory i think i passed your test again :lol2: (sorry thats a joke between me and nerys :lol2


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Faith said:


> We all have everything crossed for lil Bam Bam she has a strong will ill give her that
> Em you know if you need to off load scream and swear where we are.
> Will see you soon hun


thank you lyn hun you and paul are both stars too :flrt:


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

I will keep everything crossed for little Bam....big ((hugs)) to you as well, Take care.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

*Update on Bam*

Right i came off the phone at 5 with a great big smile on my face 

the vet who is working round the clock to save bam had just been out as she managed to track down an antidote to work in the liver damage 

she is keeping bam in again tonight she is doing well even has started to have a lil plod about after she has eaten some grub so things really are looking hopeful 

though sally (the vet) still has assured me its not 100% set in stone the recovery but the odds are now 60% survival to 40% not 

I really cant thank my vets enough but they have managed to do a fantastic job even though they dont specialise in exotics they have the backing of an expert in italy thats talking them through everything they are unsure of 

i couldnt have found a better vets to care for little bam and i have 100% faith in them 

sally has not left bams side she stayed with her all night last night and is doing the same again tonight now thats what i call patient dedication and love of being a vet and animals


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Still keeping our fingers crossed here Emma, did the Vet state what the treatment was at all?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh my God! What an absolute nightmare! I bet Bam's parents are frantic with worry! I only have to leave my well (non poorly) animals for one night and I worry, never mind if something was wrong!

I hope Bam pulls through.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yes they did ray but in all the excitment of hearing how she was picking up its completely gone i will ask them tomorrow 

its some type of ant acide i know they said its purchased in a health food store so everyday joes have access to it to : victory:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Antacid, so it's like the stuff we use to calm the acidity in our stomachs! Blimey!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah because from what they have said the paracetamol can cause ulcers and other acidy problems 

thats kinda the jist of it i dunno alots like going over my head really due to lack of sleep and worry and all the emotional strain and stress 

Its so much harder because she isnt my pet too and she is my responsibility so have to call the right shots an play the right cards 

its sol hard making the right call on behalf of someone else 

my vets an me have faught so hard to keep this lil girl alive after the shoddy advice poor luce was given just hope and pray she keeps on fighting


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

It's quite gutting knowing my little bam that jon and i bred and raised from a tiny baby is ill!! gutting not being able to see her not fingers and toes crossed keep me posted please emma.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

7109 said:


> It's quite gutting knowing my little bam that jon and i bred and raised from a tiny baby is ill!! gutting not being able to see her not fingers and toes crossed keep me posted please emma.


vinny i think it is am i right lol 

of course i will if you can get up or down here your more than welcome to come see her hun 

she is a lil fighter everyone thinks its a miracle she is alive hence my vet puttin her heart an soul into her treatment 

she wouldnt be doing this if she didnt think there was a chance she is a blunt person she would have said out right kinder to pts but she does think there is a chance thats why she is working her ass off to save her hun and i can vouch she is she has been with her 24/7 an she can even tell me her am movements lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

right my feelings on this 

i really can express how devestated i am i have cried like a baby for the last few days since bam got bad its heart breaking to see a gorgas lil girl go through so much 

i could of been a what ever person and ignored it but thats not me i would do anything and everything right now to have lil bam stomping at havoc an the dogs to have her try steam roll my beer with havoc or even try eat my baccy 

but i know she is in the best hands an that gives me relief and piece of mind as i know it does luce now too


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

soz hon, went to asda, late night shopping much easier and quicker to get done..

got some info back from the states.. also got a vet contact over there for your vet to call if she would like?

much of it confirms what we already know i have to say..



> Paracetamol is known here in the US as Acetamenaphin,
> more commonly referred to as Tylenol. This drug is
> very toxic to small mammals, causing both liver and
> kidney failure. I would recommend your friend have
> ...


from a friend in the EU...



> I am wondering why she hasn't gotten tons of fluids, either IM or SC to at least help her flush it all out?


well.. as said we need to chase up the vet from friday. big time. IM or SC will be IntraMuscular (into the muscle) or Sub Cutaneous (between the skin and the muscle)

last one..



> She should be getting fluids. The vet can do this or show the owners how. If the product contains acetaminophen, NAC given within 10 hours of the overdose will reduce the toxicity.
> Every skunk owner needs to keep activated charcoal on hand. In many cases the charcoal if given quickly, absorbs the chemical and then passes harmlessly out of the body.
> Right now it is too late to give anything but supportive care and hope for the best. I would start the skunk on something to help heal the liver.


i will chase up and find out what NAC is.. and also enquire as to the best way to get activated charcoal into a potentially un co operative skunk!

the one thing we can do from this, is learn from it. if there is a next time, god forbid, that one of "our" skunks gets hold of something they should not.. then maybe something positive can be taken away from this terrible time, in that we will all have learnt a little about what we can do in similar situations.

emma.. glad to hear things are continuing to be postively moving.. eating for herself is a good sign, a very good sign.. it could still go wrong.. but at least at the moment, its going the way we would like it to be..

slow and steady progress.. fingers crossed it continues this way

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

and thanks to my friends in the wider skunk community, Judy, Maria and Eveline, for getting back to me..


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

ahhh sweetie im so sorry to hear about Bam, may she continue to get well xxxxx
and my hat goes of to you sweetie because if you didn't follow your instincts then god knows what would have happened. 
Keep me posted on the wee ones progress hunni x x x


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

NAC is: 
Activated Charcoal Reduces the Need for *N-Acetylcysteine Treatment* After Acetaminophen (Paracetamol) Overdose


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I do have some news for you all but your all gonna have to wait lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I just have to pop out for a short while and will type out the progress on bam when i get back : victory:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, meanie!

N


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

nooooo not fair...though im guessing its good by the emote...waiting with bated breath on news


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

how didnt i see this thread 

lil pain in the arse bam  good to hear shes doing better, but pleaseeeeee let us know todays knews asap !


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

well, after catching up on this an saw that emma hadnt posted up yet, and i havent spoke to her yet today because i think she will still be asleep, so as far as i know from yesterday...

Bam was allowed home with Emma yest morning, she is still on 4xtablets a day bless her but she is getting there, they have said they now think it is a 95% recovery!  so fingers crossed!!!!!! Emma said she gave her some natural yoghurt ontop of her food, which she is demolishing now, and she literally face planted into it lol, i think she was excited to be back and have food.
anywaym Emma has got to take her into the vets on monday to have her weighed etc to see how she has done over the W/E and see if she puts weight back on. Origionally she went from 900gms to 800gms, however whilst she was at the vets on her drip she didnt gain anymore weight, but more positivly she didnt lose anymore weight!

i really do feel so much better now about the whole situation, however it is still not 100% so everything in me is crossed and praying that she will be fine! she has been such a little fighter and i am amazed at how well she has come on, only 2days ago they didnt think she was going to survive, but looking at things now its looking good, i just really cant wait to get home now!! i have missed her more than anything and been so worried its untrue!

Emma has been so strong and been amazing for me, even when she was absolutly devastated, she put on a brave and posotive face when she spoke to me, beacuse i know that if she had been upset when she spoke to me i think i would have fallen apart! :flrt:

it really has been such an emotional rollercoaster and hopefully now it is getting better...

Nerys thank you so much for all you have done and looked into, like you said at least now, god forbid, this should happen to anyone else, there is a vet that has done a ridiculous amount of research and everything else for me and emma, that they now know all about this and will be able to help other people, and from this, if it does happen to anyone, they know what to do immidiatly. as for the vet i initally spoke to, i will be sorting that out when i get home, because of him and his ridiculous advice i could have lost bam...
i did the same as you Nerys, everytime i looked at my phone i was dreading what it may say and that it would be bad news, i had to get jon to read my messages before me lol cause i didnt know what id do if it wasnt good! it really was horrible..

also to ray and lou, i know i have never met you lol but through all this i feel like i have! with emma telling me all about you and all you have done, thank you!
:no1:

anyway, things are on the up i hope, and hopefully when i speak to emma later the news will still be posotive!!!!


thank you to everyone for your kind words and all your help, i really cant express how greatfull we all are!!

Luce x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

JUST TRIED TEXTIN EMMA FOR AN UPDATE BUT MY PHONE IS ON THE BLINK!:bash:

hope things are still goin good xxx


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Relieved she's home, hope she continues to improve for you.
Good luck, Fi.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have just spoken to Luce on the phone and yes everyone news is still good 

im having to be cruel to be kind in keeping her in her cage as the vets said best to do she is coming out and having lots of cuddles with me though 

she is still bouncing bam and on definately still going strong she is a lil fighter and im now convinced she is 100% gonna pull through this so are the vets 

BUT these 2 weeks are the crucial ones and if she gets through these how she is then she will definately make a full recovery 

Sally and julia and christiana the 2 vets and nurse that have been working on bam have truely restored my respect in vets without those 3 people working on her day and night bam would NOT be here now 

They have become my heros and i have the utmost respect for them 

also nerys ray lou and rory too thank you you have all been my rocks and fantastic sources of information and help 

god help anyone that should ever bad mouth you lol i am like an angry yorkshire terrier wen i get going :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

hey, sorry about the cut off... it went dead then wouldnt let me call you back, and still wont so not too sure what happend lol... think we must be sailing through a bit without reception, plus the sea has 4m waves lol apparently its windy!!? haha like you wouldnt belive! 

anywayyyy, yes, i am so happy, emma you sounded so happy on the phone and it really cheered me up too! :2thumb: im so glad she is trying to escape and stomping haha. the one thing i didnt ask you was, did you have her next to your bed again... was she trying to get at u this morning? or did she have a sleep in? lol

after the vet was such an unhelpful #[email protected]!**@#$% person, i really thought that she wouldnt have much hope, but after the vets she has been with have done so so much i really have restored faith in vets (most of them atleast), its so releiving to know that there are people there who know what they are on about!

luce xxxx


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

fantastic news!!!

oh i am so pleased 

N


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

thank you!  so i am! lol emma has been brilliant!!
just seen the pics of the little one in his basket in a drawer... lol aww he looks so cute! the b/w one went the next day so the little girl was all lonely and like where have they all gone, but she was eating better after they went cause yours and the b/w bullied her lol.

but yes, i am so happy at bams progress! she really is a fighter and doing so well!

thanks you again to everyone :flrt:

Lucy x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> hey, sorry about the cut off... it went dead then wouldnt let me call you back, and still wont so not too sure what happend lol... think we must be sailing through a bit without reception, plus the sea has 4m waves lol apparently its windy!!? haha like you wouldnt belive!
> 
> anywayyyy, yes, i am so happy, emma you sounded so happy on the phone and it really cheered me up too! :2thumb: im so glad she is trying to escape and stomping haha. the one thing i didnt ask you was, did you have her next to your bed again... was she trying to get at u this morning? or did she have a sleep in? lol
> 
> ...


 
lol yeah she did have a lay in but woke me up at 10 pulling my hair telling she was hungry and its breakfast time lol 

was so nice having her do that as its the 1st time she has had the energy to bless her 

she has just had all her tablets in her food all gone in 10 seconds lol so she deffo has her appitite back lol 

she is poding out again too so im sure her weight check will be a pleasing result on monday 

im just so happy she is back to bam not a poor ickle thing that slept all the time and screamed in pain bless her heart 

she is deffo a fighter thats for sure :flrt:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

This is excellent news indeed, fingers and toes still crossed here.

:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you ray hun: victory:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

omg you poor peeps and poor little Bam.
im so pleased to hear that things are looking up and Bam is making progress.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

:2thumb: great news I am so relieved shes starting to improve


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL jen thats why i have been so quiet on the forum not had much time on my hands lately 


Yeah lou and its thanx to you thiss happening it was you that set the alarm bells ringing for me a worried me to death lol 

if you hadnt of hun gawd knows where we would be now :flrt::flrt:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Fantastic news hun im so pleased Bam is on the mend. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thank you elle 

well bam was pulling my hair again this morn telling me its breaki time :lol2:

she is still doing very well lol 

let her out for a bit last night and she was chasing my son round the living room having a ball lol 

i cant believe the difference in a few days if you saw her on weds you wouldnt have thought she was the same skunk that was chasing my son round the living room last night 

im so pleased at how she has fought her lil way through all of this bless her lil heart 

she is such a sweet fun but cheeky lil character and i was so worried i wouldnt see that again from her but i am seeing it again more and more which is fantastic :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Its great to hear Bam had made so much progress, Im so pleased for you.

My friends came round Friday eve and George wouldnt leave my mates handbag alone, he was scratching at it and going mad. When she looked to see what he was after she found in there was a pack of Codydromol which she had forgotton about, it just goes to show how careful we have to be with visitors as well.

Goodluck Bam......I hope you make a 100% recovery..big ((hugs))


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah they are lil monsters tillie aint they :lol2:

yeah im happy with her progress and so are the vets luce is over the moon too that her lil baby is getting better


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

yay, she'll be back to trying to steal my peperami in no time then


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Kev132 said:


> yay, she'll be back to trying to steal my peperami in no time then


 
She deffo will kev she is coming on an absolute treat bless her :flrt:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Well done hun, you've done really well through all of this, alot of people in that situation would have folded but you didnt give up, and neither did bam !


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Kev132 said:


> Well done hun, you've done really well through all of this, alot of people in that situation would have folded but you didnt give up, and neither did bam !


Thank you hun i needed to be strong for luces sake as i know how devestated she has been 

Bam has been the real star in this though a true little fighter aint nothing gonna keep that girl down :flrt:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> thank you elle
> 
> well bam was pulling my hair again this morn telling me its breaki time :lol2:
> 
> ...


awww hun i got a warm and fuzzy feeling then lol. 
You have done a superb job and wee Bam owes her life to you xxxxx 
So when can i be graced with the pleasure of seeing wee Bam? 
We want pictures hunni x x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

aye i will get some pics of her tomorrow play fighting with havoc lol she will even play now which is somat she wouldnt do before lol 

lights too crappy tonight lol

thank you elle yeps you will see alot more of lil bam in the future 

its her thats done most the work getting better and such i have just been her helping hand since her coming back home to me 

she is a true lil star a proper fighter and true survivor :flrt::flrt::flrt:

i have a hell of alot of respect for this lil skunk as she has taught me alot over the last week an the main thing is never give up : victory:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

So glad to here shes on the mend  you've done a fab job hun stop playing it down!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL katie i wont take the credit its my vets that need that as they have been fantastic and bam as she has been such a fighter 

i was just the baby sitter :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

*Update on bam bam*

well Bam has been back to the vets today and they are extremely happy with her progress 

she only needs to carry the antidote on for another 10 days but still needs the liver repairing treatment to carry on they want to see her again in 10 days then in 4 wks want to do another blood test to check on her liver and see if its repairing well 

so all good so far :flrt:

Im so glad the news is getting better everytime i take her back :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh and just to add they lil fatty has put on 200gs lol she now weighs 1kg:no1:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

thats brilliant news emma, i know cat will be just as pleased, shes been so worried along with everyone else, good on yer bam keep progressing yer.....erm.....skunk yer:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you ditta and please thank cat for me too lol as she was the 1st person i spoke to when the whole scarey ordreal started i phoned her blubbing my eyes out after having just left bam in the vets 

so tell her thank you so much for listening to me blubber away :lol2::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

got home today and i cant wait until tomorrow cause im off to emmas to go see bam, i am leaving her there until her course of tablets is over etc because she is still having vet checks and i dont want to move her around loads atm, unfortunatly she has had a little set back but hopefully nothing major that some tlc and a few more prescriptions wont sort out!  thank you to everyone for everything! xx


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

and lol i just realised that i am logged in as jon and not myself.. oopsy, but yeah u get the picture haha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oooo she is gonna be soooo pleased to see you lol 

she is still going nutz wanting out lol 

just about to go to bed still feel crappy myself but better than earlier plus have an early start again as at the vets in the monring again


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

*yey!!*

as you may or may not have seen... emma took bam to the vets earlier, they gave her a check over and said that she has made amazing progress and she can come home!!!!! im so excited lol, so we are going to pick her up tomorrow! she does have to go back at the end of the month, once she has had chance to get her body back to normal and the drugs have settled down into her system, to have another blood test to make sure that everything is ok etc but fingers crossed it will all be 100%!:2thumb: but in the meantime like i said, i can bring her home! i really am so happy and excited!

thank you again to everyone for all of the help and support you have given over the last week or so, it really has been amazing and i cant even begin to tell you how greatful i am! you really have all bee amazing, thank you!:flrt:

Lucy x:no1:


----------

